# Hopper vs tube



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I am about to start restoring a Macap mx? Grinder .... It's missing the hopper

now the hopper is normally 1.4kg and it's stupidly big .... Is it going to cause grinding inconsistency when nearly empty? Do I try and find a 67mm throat short hopper that fits ... Or does that also cause inconsistency when empty .... Am I better off building a tube hopper with a weight to simulate a full hopper ?

cheers


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I use a tube/weight with a Macap MXD.

Very consistent results, +/-0.2g most of time.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Oooh any pics or sizing of tube you used ?

mucho thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

67mm diameter, 100 mm high, perfect for the mx


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

67mm diameter, 150mm high

View attachment 17845


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Cheers guys ... That's ace


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry to hijack the thread but does anyone know what size tube I need for my SJ and where to purchase from thanks.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

emin-j said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but does anyone know what size tube I need for my SJ and where to purchase from thanks.


From memory I believe 55mm but you won't be able to get weight on the beans all the way down because of the flats with the screws. There will be popcorning. This is possibly true of all tube/weight setups though.


----------

